# Αυτοβοήθεια - Αυτοβελτίωση > Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη >  Ο 10λογος της μπακουριάς

## sheldon

Με βάση προσωπικές μου εμπειρίες, αλλά και μαρτυρίες άλλων ομοιοπαθών, κατάφερα να συγκεντρώσω και να απαριθμήσω τους δέκα λόγους, για τους οποίους είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι θα παραμείνω μπακούρι για πάντα, όπως και πολλοί σαν εμένα άλλωστε. Κάπου ίσως ακουστώ λίγο απόλυτος και απαισιόδοξος, αλλά, όπως και νά 'χει, η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση. Κάθε αντίλογος, που σίγουρα θα προταθούν πολλοί, δεκτός.


1.	Οι ελληνίδες γυναίκες έχουν γίνει αφάνταστα απαιτητικές. Είναι ψωνάρες, σνομπ, κομπλεξικές και ψιλομύτες. Προσδοκούν τον τέλειο εραστή, τον καλογυμνασμένο, τον τρυφερό, με την έντονη προσωπικότητα, το στοργικό, τον ενδιαφέροντα, τον τρυφερό, τον επιτυχημένο, τον ειλικρινή, το δυναμικό, τον 100% άντρα, τον φραγκάτο (κοίτα 4) και άμα συνεχίσω θα γεμίσω τόμους ολόκληρους. Και όσο δεν τον εντοπίζουν προτιμούν να μένουν μόνες τους. Ας όψονται τα μίντια και τα lifestyles που τους έχουν κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου με τα τρελά πρότυπα που αλύπητα τις βομβαρδίζουν. Στην άνοδο των στάνταρτνς όμως συνετέλεσε, αν μη τι άλλο, και το κίνημα του φεμινισμού που χειραφέτησε τις γυναίκες και τις κατέστησε οικονομικά ανεξάρτητες. Εφόσον, λοιπόν, μπορούν να παρέχουν όλα όσα χρειάζονται στον εαυτό τους, ο επίδοξος σύντροφος πρέπει να πληροί πάρα πολλά κριτήρια για να περάσει τη δοκιμασία και να τύχει της έγκρισής τους.

2.	Προσωπικά, δεν είμαι καθόλου εμφανίσιμος, ούτε έχω κανέναν αξιόλογο ή δυνατό χαρακτήρα. Αλλά όσο και να βελτιωθεί κανείς, με τον ανταγωνισμό σε όλους τους τομείς να καλπάζει, πάντοτε θα υπάρχει κάποιος καλύτερος.

3.	Η Ελλάδα τρώει, ως γνωστόν, τα παιδιά της. Με τη δεινή οικονομική κατάσταση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει ανεπιστρεπτί η χώρα μας, οι μισοί φεύγουν στο εξωτερικό και οι άλλοι μισοί συμβιώνουν άνεργοι με τους γονείς τους. Αν, λοιπόν, σκεφθούμε σε τι βαθμό σαπίζουμε όλοι στην ψωροκώσταινα, λογικό επακόλουθο είναι να θεριεύει και η αγαμία. Άμα δεν μπορούμε να εξασφαλίσουμε τα πιο στοιχειώδη, μήπως θα έχουμε περιθώρια και για τα «είδη πολυτελείας»;

4.	Μεσούσης της οικονομικής κρίσης, οι άνθρωποι έχουν γίνει κακόκεφοι, γιατί σφίξανε οι κώλοι, κόβουνε τα περιττά έξοδα ειδικά από τη διασκέδαση και δεν τους περισσεύει όρεξη ούτε για φιλίες, ούτε φυσικά για έρωτες. Στο μυαλό τους κυρίαρχη σκέψη είναι πως θα βγάλουν το μήνα, πως θα βρούνε δουλειά, πως θα τελειώσουν το μεταπτυχιακό, πως θα μαζέψουν λεφτά για να μετακομίσουν ή να ξεκουμπιστούν έξω και σίγουρα όχι πως θα του κουνηθώ ή πως θα τη ρίξω στο κρεβάτι. Όσο για τις σεξουαλικές τους ανάγκες, οι μεν άντρες τις καλύπτουν στα «κόκκινα σπιτάκια» και οι δε γυναίκες με το δονητή, αν και αυτές δεν τις συμμερίζονται και τόσο ούτως ή άλλως. Εναλλακτικά, καταφεύγουν στους/στις πρώην, αντί να μπαίνουν στην επίπονη διαδικασία εξεύρεσης καινούριου συντρόφου.

5.	Είναι στατιστικώς γνωστό ότι ανά 100 γυναίκες αναλογούν 104 άντρες. Και αν λάβουμε υπόψιν ότι οι καλές θα είναι πάντα πιασμένες ή απλησίαστες, άλλες εξ αυτών δε θα βλέπονται, άλλες δε θα είναι στην ηλικία σου και άλλες δεν ξέρω γω τι, ε… δε θέλει και πολύ μυαλό, για να αντιληφθούμε ότι υπάρχει υπερπροσφορά υποψηφίων για λιγοστό αριθμό διαθέσιμων θηλυκών. Όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με τις δουλειές.

6.	Στην εφηβεία μου οι ερωτικές σχέσεις με άφηναν παγερά αδιάφορο, έχοντας άλλες προτεραιότητες όπως το διάβασμα ή να περάσω στο πανεπιστήμιο. Τώρα που έκλεισα 20 και το ένστικτο μόλις αφυπνίστηκε, οι άλλοι έχουν ήδη εμπειρίες και περιπέτειες στο ενεργητικό τους, με αποτέλεσμα να κατέχουν το προβάδισμα έναντι εμού. Δεν το κυνήγησα όσο ήταν καιρός και έχω πια χάσει το τραίνο. Σε αυτή την ηλικία, αφενός οι γυναίκες έχουν αναλωθεί από προηγούμενες σχέσεις τους, με συνέπεια να έχουν ανεβάσει ψηλά τον πήχη των απαιτήσεών τους και αφετέρου, οι αντίζηλοί μου είναι, όπως και να το κάνουμε, πιο ελκυστικοί από έναν τελείως άμαθο. Όσον αφορά τις μικρότερες, είναι άλλη συζήτηση.

7.	Γενικά σε τίποτα δεν είναι τυχερός και όλα μου πάνε στραβά, γιατί είμαι γκαντεμόσαυρος και κάποιος με μούντζωνε την ώρα που γεννήθηκα.

8.	Φέρω πολλά τραύματα από την απόρριψη που έχω υποστεί και τις κατά καιρούς καταστροφικές φιλίες, μετατρέποντάς με σε ένα αξιολύπητο, κοινωνικά ευνουχισμένο και συναισθηματικά ακρωτηριασμένο ανθρωπάκι. Έτσι, είναι αναμενόμενο να μην μπορώ να λειτουργήσω ούτε απέναντι στις γυναίκες, οι οποίες και απεχθάνονται τους εσωστρεφείς και κλειστούς. Η έλλειψη φίλων προσθέτει ένα επιπλέον εμπόδιο, καθότι εδώ όλες σχεδόν οι γνωριμίες πραγματοποιούνται μέσω κοννέ. Δύσκολα θα εμπιστευθούν έναν άγνωστο, χωρίς τη μεσολάβηση ενός κοινού γνωστού με τις αναγκαίες συστάσεις. Ο κατά τα άλλα ξεπερασμένος θεσμός του συνοικεσίου συγκεκαλυμμένος καλά κρατεί.

9.	Συγκαταλέγεται και αυτό στα σημάδια των καιρών μας. Οι άνθρωποι, υπνωτισμένοι από τη σαγηνευτική επίδραση της τεχνολογικής έξαρσης, αλλά και εύλογα τρομοκρατημένοι από τις ανεξέλεγκτες διαστάσεις της εγκληματικότητας, έχουν κλειστεί στον εαυτό τους και γίνανε ψυχροί, δύσπιστοι και απόμακροι. Αρκεί να φανταστούμε ότι έχουν εκλείψει ολοσχερώς οι φιλίες, για να αντιληφθούμε την απόσταση που θα χάσκει και ανάμεσα στα φύλα. Έτσι, δε θα πρέπει να προκαλεί καμία έκπληξη, αν πχ αρέσεις σε μία κοπέλα και ωστόσο σου φέρεται παγερά και αδιάφορα, σαν να μην την ελκύεις καθόλου.

10.	Οι νέο-ελεεινίδες αρέσκονται στο να το παίζουν δύσκολες για δύο κυρίως λόγους: πρώτον, εξαιτίας καταλοίπων από πάλαι ποτέ στερεότυπα που ταυτίζουν την ευκολία ερωτικής ανταπόκρισης με την πουτανιά και δεύτερον, για να περάσουν τον ενδιαφερόμενο από κόσκινο και να τον ψήσουν εξονυχιστικά, μέχρι να αποφασίσουν αν αξίζει. Κατ’ αυτό τον τρόπο, όμως, στέλνουν ψευδή μηνύματα στον τελευταίο ότι δεν επιθυμούν παρτίδες μαζί του, ο οποίος και φυσικά θα αποχωρήσει ατάκτως άπρακτος.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ανοιγεις μεγαλο θεμα τωρα και δε ξερω που να πρωταπαντησω. αν και το εχω ξανασυζητησει ουκ ολιγες φορες στο παρελθον, δυστυχως τιποτα δεν αλλαζει. οι ελληνιδες ειναι σαν τους ελληνες. κουτοπονηρια, κοιτανε να αρπαξει ο κωλος τους οσα περισσοτερα μπορουνε με λιγο κοπο. ετσι προτιμουν αυτον που εχει πολλα να τις προσφερει, παρα τον ανεργο χωρις φτιαγμενη ζωουλα ακομα, γιατι ξερουν οτι με τον πρωτο θα καλοπερασουν. σαφως κι ευθυνεται η κατασταση της χωρας και γιαυτο, ολες πεινασμενες ειναι και στερημενες, κι αυτες τις ορεξεις τους κοιτανε να καλυψουν. το θεμα ειναι οι μαλακες οι αντρες τι κανουμε...

----------


## Karisha

KENO και sheldon

Με ολο το σεβασμο,αλλα στη ζωη παιρνεις αυτο που αξιζεις η αυτο που εσυ κυνηγας...

Σκατανθρωποι υπαρχουν παντου,σε ολο τον πλανητη. Το θεμα ειναι τι ανθρωπος εισαι εσυ,πως εσυ σκεφτεσαι και ζυγιζεις τα πραγματα και με ποιους πας και "κολλας".

Ποτε δεν μου εχει τυχει αγορι που να μη αξιζε τον κοπο να ειμαι μαζι του,ο,τι κι αν μου εκανε,οπως κι αν μου φερθηκε. Εχω χωρισει με καποια παιδια και ποτε δεν γυρισαν να μου καταλογησουν ολα αυτα που γραφετε πανω για τις ελληνιδες.

sheldon,αν σταματησεις να ασχολεισαι με τους τυπους ανθρωπων που μισεις και τους αγνοησεις τελειως θα εισαι πολυ καλυτερα. Ποτε δεν θα εγραφα ενα κειμενο να αναλυσω τα κακα των τυπων αντρων που αποφευγω και ουτε τα δικα μου. Δεν υπαρχει νοημα,μονο σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο ασκοπων σκεψεων καταληγει. Ασε που δεν συμφωνω με το κειμενο σου γενικα,αλλα δε θα το αναλυσω τωρα,αλλου ειναι η ουσια.

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ,με τα ελλατωματα και τα θετικα σου στοιχεια. Και μονο που εχεις "λυγισει" εγω σε σεβομαι και σε εκτιμω βαθυτατα,γιατι δειχνει πως εισαι ευαισθητος ανθρωπος και δεν σκεφτεσαι μονο πως θα περασεις εσυ καλα.Και στην τελικη αν ηταν ολοι ετσι θα ηταν καλυτερος ο κοσμος.

Σιγουρα υπαρχουν κοπελες εξω που δεν ειναι τοσο υπανθρωποι οπως περιγραφεις τις ελληνιδες στο κειμενο σου,και αν γνωριζοσασταν θα περνουσατε υπεροχα μαζι. Και αν εκανες εναν κοπο να κοιταξεις προς την σωστη μερια ισως και να τις εβρισκες πολυ γρηγορα.

Μην ασχολεισαι με ανθρωπους που δεν εκτιμας,πεφτεις στο ιδιο επιπεδο με αυτους χωρις να το καταλαβαινεις. Και μην τσουβαλιαζεις ανθρωπους γιατι χανεις την ουσια και το νοημα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Karisha αγαπω το κοσμο ολο, εκτος απο οταν μπαινει ο διαολος μεσα μου και με πιανουν μουρλες και θελω να σκοτωσω τους παντες. τετοιο μαρτυριο ομως εδω στο ελλαδισταν πραγματικα δεν εχω ξαναζησει σε καμια απ'τις προηγουμενες ζωες μου (εκτος απο οταν ημουν cowboy και με συλλαβαν και με πετροβωλουσαν και με κρεμασαν για παρανομιες), κι αναρωτιμαι που εφταιξα για να αξιζω τοση μοναξια. εχω κανει ελαχιστες σχεσουλες, με τη πρωτη απο αυτες δυστυχως να ειναι με ξενη. αυτο με σημαδεψε με αποτελεσμα να νιωθω πως οι ελληνιδες υστερουν καπως. την ειχα παντα σαν μετρο συγκρισης μαζι τους γιατι ηταν η καλυτερη και κρατησε περισσοτερο. αν και πλεον την εχω ξεπερασει, και θελω να προχωρησω με κατι σοβαρο, δυστυχως καπου βλεπω οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια ανταξια μου εδω να μου προσφερει κατι τετοιο. καμια που να μπορει να με καταλαβει, καμια που να με αντεχει, καμια που να θελει να ειμαστε μαζι. ολες κοιταζουν το συμφερον τους καλως ή κακως, για το λογο οτι η οικονομικη κατασταση στη χωρα μας ειναι δυσκολη, και καπως πρεπει να επιζησουν κι αυτες και να τα βρουν ετοιμα. ποια αραγε θα εδινε ευκαιρια σε εναν ανεργο, χωρις δικο του αμαξι, σπιτι και δουλεια ? καμια αλλα οι περισσοτεροι ειμαστε ετσι πλεον γιατι μας καταστρεψαν. κι αντι οι γυναικες εδω να μας στηριζουν, ψωνιζονται και το παιζουν δυσκολες, επειδη εχουν αυτο που εχουν αναμεσα στα ποδια τους και νομιζουν οτι αξιζει χρυσαφι. θα μπορουσα να γραψω κι αλλα, αλλα πραγματικα ειναι χασιμο χρονου το να γενικευεις και να μιλας εναντιον τους. προτιμω να παω να ψαξω μπας και βρω καμια αξιολογη να μου κατσει και που να θελει κατι παραπανω μαζι μου...

----------


## Karisha

KENO

Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Να σου πω ομως κατι? Τα ιδια πανω κατω ακουω και απο τις Ελληνιδες για τους Ελληνες. Και με καποια κοριτσια που μιλαω που και που απο αλλες χωρες λενε τα ιδια για τα αγορια στην χωρα τους..

Λες οτι δεν υπαρχει καποια που να μπορει να ενδιαφερθει πραγματικα για εσενα,να σε αντεχει με τα ελλατωματα σου,να μην την νοιαζει για την ανεργια σου και οτι δεν εχεις αμαξι...

Κανεις λαθος φιλε.. Εγω αν δεν ημουν φουλ ερωτευμενη με τον δικο μου θα γυριζα ανετα να σε κοιταξω,κι ας μην σε εχω δει. Θα μπορουσα να σε αγαπησω στο φουλ και να σε προσεχω για παντα χωρις κανενα ανταλλαγμα.. Και δε θα κατσω να σου απαριθμησω τους λογους,γιατι θα την ψωνισεις χεχεχεχεχε 

Απλα σκεψου πως δεν γινεται να ειμαι η μονη που δεν ειμαι τυφλη... Ε δεν γινεται ρε φιλε! Στο υπογραφω αυτο.

Συνηθως παντως η μοναξια ξεκιναει απο μεσα μας... Αν δεν αγαπησουμε τον εαυτο μας δεν μπορουμε να αγαπησουμε τους αλλους... Νομιζουμε πως μας αποφευγουν ενω στην ουσια εμεις αποφευγουμε αυτους...

----------


## sheldon

> sheldon,αν σταματησεις να ασχολεισαι με τους τυπους ανθρωπων που μισεις και τους αγνοησεις τελειως θα εισαι πολυ καλυτερα. Ποτε δεν θα εγραφα ενα κειμενο να αναλυσω τα κακα των τυπων αντρων που αποφευγω και ουτε τα δικα μου. Δεν υπαρχει νοημα,μονο σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο ασκοπων σκεψεων καταληγει. Ασε που δεν συμφωνω με το κειμενο σου γενικα,αλλα δε θα το αναλυσω τωρα,αλλου ειναι η ουσια.


Και ποιος σου είπε ότι εγώ ασχολούμαι μαζί τους; Κάθομαι και μαραζώνω στη μοναξιά μου, ακριβώς επειδή έχουμε πήξει στη μετριότητα και τη φτήνια. Όπου γυρίσεις και δεις, παντού χαμηλό επίπεδο. "Better to be alone than in a bad company" δε λένε; Και εξίσου χάσιμο χρόνου, είναι, νομίζω, να ψαχτώ απέξω μπας και βρω έναν Άνθρωπο.




> ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ,με τα ελλατωματα και τα θετικα σου στοιχεια. Και μονο που εχεις "λυγισει" εγω σε σεβομαι και σε εκτιμω βαθυτατα,γιατι δειχνει πως εισαι ευαισθητος ανθρωπος και δεν σκεφτεσαι μονο πως θα περασεις εσυ καλα.Και στην τελικη αν ηταν ολοι ετσι θα ηταν καλυτερος ο κοσμος.


Το τι έχω περάσει και ποιος είμαι είναι άσχετα. Φυσικά παίζουν ένα ρόλο σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ευρύτερο στον αντρικό πληθυσμό. Εδώ πιο φυσιολογικοί από εμένα αντιμετωπίζουν δυσκολίες και μένουν μόνοι τους, κάτι που δείχνει ότι η κρίση είναι γενικευμένη.



> Σιγουρα υπαρχουν κοπελες εξω που δεν ειναι τοσο υπανθρωποι οπως περιγραφεις τις ελληνιδες στο κειμενο σου,και αν γνωριζοσασταν θα περνουσατε υπεροχα μαζι. Και αν εκανες εναν κοπο να κοιταξεις προς την σωστη μερια ισως και να τις εβρισκες πολυ γρηγορα.


Και πού είναι επιτέλους αυτές; Αόρατες είναι και δεν τις βλέπουμε; Ή δεν κυκλοφορούν γιατί είναι χωμένες στο διάβασμα ή τη δουλειά, οπότε αδύνατον να βρεθούν, ή πρέπει να τις ανακαλύψεις μέσω φίλων, οπότε πάλι πέφτουμε στο γνωστό σκόπελο. Όταν έχεις γίνει τόσο κλειστός και παράξενος και δεν μπορείς να ταιριάξεις με κανέναν, δύσκολα διαμορφώνεις κοινωνικό κύκλο. Αλλά και να σου την προξενέψουν, μήπως θα λυγίσει εύκολα ή θα το παίξει μεγάλη, έτσι για να μην τη περάσεις για ελαφρών ηθών και να σε δοκιμάσει; Άσε που επανερχόμαστε στο ίδιο κεφάλαιο. Ότι σιγά μην κοιτάξουν έναν εσωστρεφή και κακομοίρη, αλλά θα προτιμήσουν κάποιον με όρεξη για ζωή.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> KENO
> 
> Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Να σου πω ομως κατι? Τα ιδια πανω κατω ακουω και απο τις Ελληνιδες για τους Ελληνες. Και με καποια κοριτσια που μιλαω που και που απο αλλες χωρες λενε τα ιδια για τα αγορια στην χωρα τους..
> 
> Λες οτι δεν υπαρχει καποια που να μπορει να ενδιαφερθει πραγματικα για εσενα,να σε αντεχει με τα ελλατωματα σου,να μην την νοιαζει για την ανεργια σου και οτι δεν εχεις αμαξι...
> 
> Κανεις λαθος φιλε.. Εγω αν δεν ημουν φουλ ερωτευμενη με τον δικο μου θα γυριζα ανετα να σε κοιταξω,κι ας μην σε εχω δει. Θα μπορουσα να σε αγαπησω στο φουλ και να σε προσεχω για παντα χωρις κανενα ανταλλαγμα.. Και δε θα κατσω να σου απαριθμησω τους λογους,γιατι θα την ψωνισεις χεχεχεχεχε 
> 
> Απλα σκεψου πως δεν γινεται να ειμαι η μονη που δεν ειμαι τυφλη... Ε δεν γινεται ρε φιλε! Στο υπογραφω αυτο.
> ...


Karisha σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια, σημασια ομως εχουν περισσοτερο οι πραξεις. εκει εξω λοιπον παραμενω μονος κι αυτο ειναι το ασχημο. ισως φταιω κι εγω βεβαια γιατι ειμαι αντικοινωνικος και πολυ παραξενος, με αποτελεσμα στο παρελθον να κανω περα ορισμενες που εδειξαν το οποιο ενδιαφερον, γιατι πολυ απλα εβρισκα πως δεν μου ταιριαζαν. θελω να νιωθω ανετα σε μια σχεση, οχι να σκεφτομαι πριν μιλησω μη πληγωθει ή θιχτει η αλλη. ετσι εκει εξω πιστευω πως καμια δε με αντεχει, και οπως ολα δειχνουν ειμαι σωστος. μαζι με το ολο θεμα του αυθορμητισμου και της καφριλας μου λοιπον, βαζουμε και το τι προσφερω (γιατι οι γυναικες εδω κοιτανε ολο το πακετο ειπαμε), και δυστυχως δεν βγαινει κερδισμενη καποια με το να παει μαζι μου, γιατι δεν εχω ουτε σπιτι να την φερω να αραξουμε, ουτε αμαξαρα να τη παω μια βολτα να κανει φιγουρα στις φιλεναδες της. παρολαυτα αγαπαω τον εαυτο μου κι εχω αυτοπεποιθηση, προσπαθω να ειμαι και μονος μου καλα. αλλα οσο καλα κι αν νιωθει καποιος μονος του, ποτε δε θα ειναι τοσο καλα οσο με το να εχει και το ταιρι του διπλα να τον στηριζει.

----------


## dikipo

ελληναραδες αντρακλες και χωριατομουνιτσες που θελουν πλουσιο αντρα και λεβεντη εραστη

μη μου πεις πως δεν μπορεις να βρεις μια να της βγαλεις οξω τα ματια,σιγουρα μπορεις το αν ψυχολογικοι λογοι σε εμποδιζουν ειναι αλλο θεμα και το σεβομαι γιατι το χω περασει κι εγω παλιοτερα

----------


## sheldon

> ελληναραδες αντρακλες και χωριατομουνιτσες που θελουν πλουσιο αντρα και λεβεντη εραστη
> 
> μη μου πεις πως δεν μπορεις να βρεις μια να της βγαλεις οξω τα ματια,σιγουρα μπορεις το αν ψυχολογικοι λογοι σε εμποδιζουν ειναι αλλο θεμα και το σεβομαι γιατι το χω περασει κι εγω παλιοτερα


Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν θεωρώ ότι όλοι οι άντρες είναι τέλειοι. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και οι μαλάκες, άλλος ένας λόγος που οι γυναίκες έγιναν απέναντί μας πιο επιφυλακτικές. Αλλά μόνο από την πλευρά μου μπορώ να δω τα πράγματα. Αν είσαι γένους θηλυκού, μπορείς να μας παραθέσεις μια διαφορετική οπτική γωνία. Διότι με βάση τα όσα έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ, οι γυναίκες τείνουν να ελκύονται από αυτούς που τις πληγώνουν και τους πιο αξιόλογους τους θέλουν μονάχα για φίλους. Και μετά αναρωτιούνται γιατί μπλέκουν με κόπανους.
Και όχι, δεν μπορώ να βρω, γιατί κοινωνικό κύκλο δεν έχω, φέρνω πιο πολύ σε beta male και οι γυναίκες πλέον δε δέχονται φλερτ από αγνώστους, άσε που βγαίνουν όλοι σε παρέες.

----------


## dikipo

οχι ρε πας καλα σου φαινομαι για γυναικα?

απλα με τους ελληνικους χαρακτηρες ολοι φαινονται το ιδιο 

τα γκρικλις πλεον κυριαρχουν πατριδοκαυλοι!!

τι να σου πω ρε φιλε για σχεσεις δεν ειναι η φαση,μονο ενας γνωστος εχει επιτυχημενη σχεση αλλα εχουν βαρεθει κι αυτοι

οσο για αυτα που λες μαλλον εχεις κι αλλα προβληματα που δεν θα θες να αναλυσεις ισως,καλο να πας σε εναν γιατρο ξερω να σου κανει μια αποπειρα διαγνωσης 

ισως ατομα απο δω με μακρα εμπειρια σε αυτα μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν καλυτερα με τις γνωσεις η να σου προτεινουν εναν καλο γιατρο

πιστευω θα ταν καλο και για σενα,γιο

----------


## sheldon

Αν είναι να με στείλετε στον ψυχίατρο που θα με μπουκώσει στα φάρμακα και θα με κάνει φυτό, ας το ήξερα να μην ανοίξω το θρεντ. Στο παρελθόν είχα επισκεφθεί πάντως ψυχολόγο χωρίς να με βοηθήσει καθόλου. Και να ξοδεύσω μια περιουσία, ειδικά τώρα που παίζεται η οικονομία μας κορώνα-γράμματα, ρισκάροντας μάλιστα την επιτυχία της θεραπείας, δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος. Συγγνώμη αν σε έθιξα, δεν το συμπέρανα από τους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, απλά επειδή μου φάνηκε ότι τις υπερασπίστηκες.

----------


## dikipo

κοιτα κι εγω πηγα σε ψυχολογους και δεν καναν κατι και με στειλε μια σε ψυχιατρο για φαρμακα που τοτε ημουν ακομα ανηλικος και οι γονεις μου θυμαμαι δεν ηθελαν οποτε δεν μπορω απο τις μαλακιες τους τοτε να παθω κατι,σπανια τον χρονο ειμαι καλα και σημερα ειναι μια απο αυτες τις μερες οποτε και γραφω ηρεμα και πηρα την αποφαση

με την ιδια λογικη μην παρεις αντιβιωση και πεθανε δικε μου,δεν σου ειπε κανεις πως θα σε κανουμε φυτο ισα ισα οι σωστοι τρελογιατροι αμα δεν βρουν κατι δεν σου δινουν τιποτα

η κανε κατι η κατσε κλαιγε τη μοιρα σου

----------


## Boltseed

Από την μια λες οτι λογω οικονομικης κρισης δεν υπαρχουν λεφτα και αρα θεριευει η αγαμια , και λιγο πιο κατω λες πως οι αντρες πληρωνουν και πανε σε κοκκινα σπιτακια. 
Απο ποτε καποιος που δε του περισευει μια , την βγαζει σε μπουρδελα?


Μετα λες πως ειναι δυσκολο να βρει καποιος μια λογω ανταγωνισμου, αλλα παλι πιο κατω λες πως οι περισσοτεροι αντρες ειναι μπακουρια. 
Απο ποτε τα μπακουρια θεωρουνται ανταγωνισμος? Δε θα επρεπε να ισχυει το αντιθετο?


Τελος λες πως εχει εκλειψει η φιλια, και μετα παλι λες πως οι γνωριμιες γινονται μεσω φιλων.
Πως τα συνδεεις αυτα τα δυο?


σαν να εχει μπερδευτει λιγο μου φαινεται..!


Ps: ο beta male δεν εχει τοσο σχεση με την εμφανιση, αλλα με την συμπεριφορα του. και ναι, η συμπεριφορα και μαθαινεται αλλα και αλλαζει, αρκει καποιος να σταματησει να γκρινιαζει αλλα να κανει κατι για να την αλλαξει.

----------


## sheldon

Ναι, το φοβήθηκα κι εγώ ότι υπάρχουν αντιφάσεις στο κείμενό μου, αλλά αυτές μπορώ να σου τις ξεδιαλύνω. 



> Από την μια λες οτι λογω οικονομικης κρισης δεν υπαρχουν λεφτα και αρα θεριευει η αγαμια , και λιγο πιο κατω λες πως οι αντρες πληρωνουν και πανε σε κοκκινα σπιτακια. 
> Απο ποτε καποιος που δε του περισευει μια , την βγαζει σε μπουρδελα?


Μα, δεν όρισα πόσο συχνά πηγαίνουν. Μπορεί να τα επισκέπτονται μια φορά το δίμηνο.




> Μετα λες πως ειναι δυσκολο να βρει καποιος μια λογω ανταγωνισμου, αλλα παλι πιο κατω λες πως οι περισσοτεροι αντρες ειναι μπακουρια. 
> Απο ποτε τα μπακουρια θεωρουνται ανταγωνισμος? Δε θα επρεπε να ισχυει το αντιθετο?


Ναι, πολλά μπακούρια που ανταγωνίζονται για λιγοστές διαθέσιμες και πρόθυμες για σχέση. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως αναιρείται ο ανταγωνισμός.




> Τελος λες πως εχει εκλειψει η φιλια, και μετα παλι λες πως οι γνωριμιες γινονται μεσω φιλων.
> Πως τα συνδεεις αυτα τα δυο?


Φίλοι εννοώ με τη σημασία του κάπως πιο στενού γνωστού. Που θα βγεις για κανένα καφέ και θα κάνεις λίγο χαβαλέ. Όχι με την αυθεντική έννοια του όρου, που θα του έχεις τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη και θα σου συμπαρίσταται τις στιγμές που τον έχεις ανάγκη.




> Ps: ο beta male δεν εχει τοσο σχεση με την εμφανιση, αλλα με την συμπεριφορα του. και ναι, η συμπεριφορα και μαθαινεται αλλα και αλλαζει, αρκει καποιος να σταματησει να γκρινιαζει αλλα να κανει κατι για να την αλλαξει.


Όπως προείπα, το πρόβλημα δεν εστιάζεται αποκλειστικά στο άτομό μου, αλλά είναι και απόρροια της πάσχουσας κοινωνίας μας. Μπορεί να δεχτεί κανείς απόρριψη για πολλούς άσχετους λόγους εκτός από τη συμπεριφορά του, τους οποίους και ανέλυσα ήδη παραπάνω. Η αυτοβελτίωση όμως είναι μια διαδικασία trial and error. Αν δεν καταλάβεις που (και αν) σφάλεις, δεν μπορείς να βελτιωθείς.

----------


## RockElCasbah

... ουφ, ουφ, καλησπέρα!... τί ωραία να έχει χρόνο κανείς για να γράψει... πολλά θέματα μου τσίγκλισαν το μέσα μου αυτές τις μέρες, αλλά προλάβαινα μόνο να τα διαβάζω, ουχί και να απαντώ σε αυτά... συγγνώμη ρε Σέλντον, αλλά εγώ είμαι πολυλογού κιόλας κι είναι να μη με πιάσει... για να ξεκινήσω τον ειρμό μου, λολ!...

"1. Οι ελληνίδες γυναίκες έχουν γίνει αφάνταστα απαιτητικές. Είναι ψωνάρες, σνομπ, κομπλεξικές και ψιλομύτες. Προσδοκούν τον τέλειο εραστή, τον καλογυμνασμένο, τον τρυφερό, με την έντονη προσωπικότητα, το στοργικό, τον ενδιαφέροντα, τον τρυφερό, τον επιτυχημένο, τον ειλικρινή, το δυναμικό, τον 100% άντρα, τον φραγκάτο (κοίτα 4) και άμα συνεχίσω θα γεμίσω τόμους ολόκληρους. Και όσο δεν τον εντοπίζουν προτιμούν να μένουν μόνες τους. Ας όψονται τα μίντια και τα lifestyles που τους έχουν κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου με τα τρελά πρότυπα που αλύπητα τις βομβαρδίζουν. Στην άνοδο των στάνταρτνς όμως συνετέλεσε, αν μη τι άλλο, και το κίνημα του φεμινισμού που χειραφέτησε τις γυναίκες και τις κατέστησε οικονομικά ανεξάρτητες. Εφόσον, λοιπόν, μπορούν να παρέχουν όλα όσα χρειάζονται στον εαυτό τους, ο επίδοξος σύντροφος πρέπει να πληροί πάρα πολλά κριτήρια για να περάσει τη δοκιμασία και να τύχει της έγκρισής τους.".

Εντελώς συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Αυτές είναι οι ελληνίδες. Κι εγώ διάβασα "Άρλεκιν" στα μικράτα μου, αλλά τέτοια... κατάντια φίλε μου δε την είχα, λολ! Δε ξέρω πόσο χρονών είσαι και δε ξέρω αν έχει και σημασία τελικά... εγώ που κοντεύω τα 41 πάντως θα σου πω με το χέρι στην καρδιά πως δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο πως οι καλύτεροί μου φίλοι ήτο πάντα άντρες... για μένα όλο το μπάχαλο από τις γυναίκες ξεκινάει. Αυτές γίνονται μητέρες, αυτές "γαλουχούν" τα παιδιά τους, αυτές μετουσιώνουν και διαιωνίζουν πρότυπα... τις έχω στη "μπούκα" από φιλοσοφικής πλευράς και από πλευράς νοοτροπίας... ποτέ δε τα πήγαινα ιδιαίτερα καλά μαζί τους, και σου μιλά άνθρωπος που - αναγκαστικά - δούλεψε για πολλά χρόνια μέσα σε χώρους που στην πλειοψηφία τους απαρτίζονται από γυναίκες... δεν έχω τραβήξει μεγαλύτερο "Γολγοθά" με τις μαλακίες τους, αν και γυναίκα...
Κι εδώ θα σου βάλω το δικό μου ερώτημα... τις γυναίκες και τους άντρες, πάλι γυναίκες δε τους φέρνουν στον κόσμο;... κι όχι, δεν είναι τόσο απλοϊκό όσο φαίνεται...

"2. Προσωπικά, δεν είμαι καθόλου εμφανίσιμος, ούτε έχω κανέναν αξιόλογο ή δυνατό χαρακτήρα. Αλλά όσο και να βελτιωθεί κανείς, με τον ανταγωνισμό σε όλους τους τομείς να καλπάζει, πάντοτε θα υπάρχει κάποιος καλύτερος.".

Αυτό γιατί σε προβληματίζει όμως;... νομίζω πως δε θά 'πρεπε... οι άλλοι μπορεί να έχουν περάσει ως "θέσφατο" ότι γίνεται κάποιος "αγώνας δρόμου" για να βρεθεί το ταίρι του καθενός... εσύ γιατί να συμμετέχεις;...

"Εναλλακτικά, καταφεύγουν στους/στις πρώην, αντί να μπαίνουν στην επίπονη διαδικασία εξεύρεσης καινούριου συντρόφου.".

Σέλντον, σχολιάζω μόνον ό,τι μου κάνει "κλικ"... άφησα το 2 και το 3 κι απ' το 4 σχολιάζω αυτή τη φράση... έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις όλο αυτό, κρύβεται μια διαδικασία από κάτω, μια προσπάθεια, ένα "γαμώτο"... γιατί να μπαίνει κανείς στη διαδικασία εξεύρεσης συντρόφου;... κάποια πράγματα έχουν το δικό τους τρόπο, συμβαίνουν ή όχι, έτσι απλά... όχι, δε σου πάω κόντρα. Ενδεχομένως περιγράφεις κάτι που βλέπεις να συμβαίνει γύρω σου... ναι, αλλά μεγαλύτερη παπαριά απ' το... ψάξιμο με το δίκανο για σύντροφο, δεν υπάρχει αδερφέ μου, λολ!...

Παραλείπω και όλα τα υπόλοιπα όχι επειδή δε τα θεωρώ σημαντικά, αλλά επειδή θα χρειαστεί να γράψω άλλες 5 σελίδες... είσαι μόλις 20 λοιπόν. Και πολύ λογικά έχεις εισπράξει αυτά που εισπράττεις... ίσως γιατί οι μανάδες που έχουν παιδιά στην ηλικία σου - και είναι στη δική μου - δε τα κατάφεραν και πολύ καλά... γιατί εσύ μια χαρά τα λες, αυτές τα κάνανε σκατά. Κι εδώ δε σηκώνω και κουβέντα κιόλας...:)...

----------


## foufoutos32

Λοιπόν, θα θέλατε να ακούσετε και την άποψη ενός αμφι, που όσο να πεις, βρίσκομαι κάπου στη μεση; :P Εγώ αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι έχουν εγκλωβιστεί τόσο πολύ σε στερεότυπα που δεν μπορούν πια να επικοινωνήσουν. Όλοι αναζητούν πια το τέλειο χάνοντας την ουσία. Κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να κοιτάξει πέρα από τη μύτη του και να δει τον άνθρωπο πίσω από την εικόνα.

Εγώ θα έλεγα να σταματήσετε τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και να γνωρίσετε ανθρώπους χωρίς να τους περνάτε από ιερά εξέταση.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Λοιπόν, θα θέλατε να ακούσετε και την άποψη ενός αμφι, που όσο να πεις, βρίσκομαι κάπου στη μεση; :P Εγώ αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι έχουν εγκλωβιστεί τόσο πολύ σε στερεότυπα που δεν μπορούν πια να επικοινωνήσουν. Όλοι αναζητούν πια το τέλειο χάνοντας την ουσία. Κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να κοιτάξει πέρα από τη μύτη του και να δει τον άνθρωπο πίσω από την εικόνα.
> 
> Εγώ θα έλεγα να σταματήσετε τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και *να γνωρίσετε ανθρώπους χωρίς να τους περνάτε από ιερά εξέταση.*


Ναι, για να ξαναπληγωθούμε...φτάνει τόσο, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν αντέχω και δεν έχω χρόνο για άλλο πόνο που λέει κι ο Χατζηγιάννης...

----------


## elis

> Λοιπόν, θα θέλατε να ακούσετε και την άποψη ενός αμφι, που όσο να πεις, βρίσκομαι κάπου στη μεση; :P Εγώ αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι έχουν εγκλωβιστεί τόσο πολύ σε στερεότυπα που δεν μπορούν πια να επικοινωνήσουν. Όλοι αναζητούν πια το τέλειο χάνοντας την ουσία. Κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να κοιτάξει πέρα από τη μύτη του και να δει τον άνθρωπο πίσω από την εικόνα.
> 
> Εγώ θα έλεγα να σταματήσετε τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και να γνωρίσετε ανθρώπους χωρίς να τους περνάτε από ιερά εξέταση.


ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΡΟΥΝΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕΙ ΔΕ ΣΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## foufoutos32

> Ναι, για να ξαναπληγωθούμε...φτάνει τόσο, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν αντέχω και δεν έχω χρόνο για άλλο πόνο που λέει κι ο Χατζηγιάννης...


Δεν πρόκειται να καταλήξεις πουθενά αν προεξοφλείς ότι θα πληγωθείς. Και είναι τόσο κρίμα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν πρόκειται να καταλήξεις πουθενά αν προεξοφλείς ότι θα πληγωθείς. Και είναι τόσο κρίμα.


Δεν το προεξοφλώ αλλά πάντα υπάρχει αυτή η πιθανότητα και οφείλω να προστατέψω τον εαυτό μου, άλλωστε το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ ανδρός σοφού...Γι' αυτό και θα φροντίσω να μάθω καλά τον άλλον πριν τον εμπιστευτώ πόσο μάλλον απόλυτα...δεν θα ξανακάνω το ίδιο λάθος που έκανα στο παρελθόν να εμπιστευτώ τυφλά κι απόλυτα χωρίς καμία επιφύλαξη γιατί πόνεσε φρικτά και πονάει ακόμα...αν είναι να το ξαναζήσω αυτό προτιμώ να καταλήξω μόνη...
Βρίσκεις κάτι λάθος στο να θέλω να προστατέψω τον εαυτό μου από το να υποφέρει γι' ακόμα μία φορά;

----------


## foufoutos32

Όχι βέβαια. Απλώς, μην περάσεις στο άλλο άκρο. :) Έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ μάλλον είχα στο μυαλό μου για τα στερεότυπα ανδρών και γυναικών που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας όταν έγραψα το σχόλιο, παρά για συμπεριφορές που πληγώνουν.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Όχι βέβαια. Απλώς, μην περάσεις στο άλλο άκρο. :) Έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ μάλλον είχα στο μυαλό μου για τα στερεότυπα ανδρών και γυναικών που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας όταν έγραψα το σχόλιο, παρά για συμπεριφορές που πληγώνουν.


Προσπαθώ να μην περάσω στο άλλο άκρο όσο μπορώ...γιατί είναι λίγο δύσκολο, μερικές φορές όταν πικραίνομαι για το παρελθόν λέω "δε θέλω τίποτα και κανέναν"...είναι αυτό που είπα ότι πονάει ακόμα το καταραμένο! Θα ήθελα να γινόταν επιλεκτική διαγραφή μνήμης για να σβήσω για πάντα αυτή την ιστορία από το μυαλό μου...
Εντάξει, για τα στερεότυπα συμφωνώ κακώς υπάρχουν πρέπει να έχουμε ανοιχτό μυαλό και να μην κολλάμε σ΄αυτά...

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Λοιπόν, θα θέλατε να ακούσετε και την άποψη ενός αμφι, που όσο να πεις, βρίσκομαι κάπου στη μεση; :P Εγώ αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι έχουν εγκλωβιστεί τόσο πολύ σε στερεότυπα που δεν μπορούν πια να επικοινωνήσουν. Όλοι αναζητούν πια το τέλειο χάνοντας την ουσία. Κανείς δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να κοιτάξει πέρα από τη μύτη του και να δει τον άνθρωπο πίσω από την εικόνα.
> 
> Εγώ θα έλεγα να σταματήσετε τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες και να γνωρίσετε ανθρώπους χωρίς να τους περνάτε από ιερά εξέταση.


Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά όπως λέει και ο έλις, έτσι έχουμε μεγαλώσει......

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Μαλακίες...Επί ολόκληρες χιλιετίες ο ανθρώπινος πολιτισμος στηρίχθηκε στο γεγονος ότι η γυναίκα είναι σεμνή, πιστή στην οικογένεια της, δεν προβάλεται, δεν είναι τόσο δυναμική κλπ κλπ...Ξέρω ξέρω, όλα αυτα σου ακουγονται εξαιρετικα ξενερωτα τωρα αλλά σκεψου το εξης...


Αφου ειναι :P
Εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα θελες μια γυναικα σα τη γιαγια σου?




> Πόσες δεκαετίες έχουν περάσει απο τότε που οι γυναίκες έγιναν ισότιμες(και όχι ισες) με τους αντρες?? Στην Ελλάδα τουλαχιστον(που καποτε ειχε πάρα πολύ καλές οικογενειες αυτος ο τοπος) η ισοτητα αντρων και γυναικων κατοχυρωθηκε συνταγματικά με αναθεωρηση το 1975...Τα αποτελεσματα γνωστα εκ τότε, αύξηση των διαζυγίων στο μαξιμουμ σε σημειο να βγαινουν συχνοτερα και απο τις καραμελες, παιδια αυτων των οικογενειων με ψυχολογικα προβληματα, αύξηση της ανεργίας, πεταμένα λεφτά νοικοκυριων σε κρεμες, αρωματικα κερια, λακ, λιπ γκλος κλπ κλπ...Δηλαδή μέσα σε ελαχιστες δεκαετιες μερικα ισα δικαιωματα κατορθωσαν να καταστρεψουν ολοκληρη την κοινωνια που ειχε οργανωσει ορθα ο ανθρωπος μεσα σε 10.000 χρονια...Εσυ μου λες τα δικα σου, εγω σου μιλαω με βαση ιστορικα γεγονοτα...


Στην Ελλαδα πριν το '80 δεν υπηρχε νομικα δυνατοτητα χωρισμου.Ηταν πολυ δυσκολο να χωρισεις (δεν υπηρχε αυτοματο διαζυγιο) και για μονο για πολυ σοβαρο λογο.

----------


## Guest17012017

Πάντως εγώ διασκεδάζω να ακουω κοριτσια να κλαινε...Κάτι το νύχι τους που έσπασε, κατι ο γκομενος που δεν απαντησε με sms στις καρδουλες που του εστειλαν, κάτι τα ρούχα της που φέτος είναι εκτός μοδας ή είναι ίδια με αυτα της κολλητής και δεν ξεχωριζει, μου αρεσει να τις βλεπω να ταλαιπωρουνται για το πιο ηλιθιους λογους...:p

----------


## GiannisNik3

Η ουσία είναι μία φίλοι μου. Η κοινωνία που ζούμε νοσεί. Χρόνια τώρα... Έχουμε γεμίσει "άρρωστους" ανθρώπους. Και το "άρρωστους" το βάζω σε εισαγωγικά διότι άρρωστος δεν είναι απαραίτητα εκείνος που παρουσιάζει μόνο σωματικά συμπτώματα.. Υπάρχουν κι οι ψυχικές και νοητικές αρρώστιες. Από τέτοιες αυτή η κοινωνία άλλο τίποτα... Γεμισαμε "απελευθερωμένους" ανθρώπους ανίκανους ν' αγαπήσουν και να αγαπηθουν. Όσο για τις γυναίκες θα σας έλεγα την άποψή μου, αλλά δε θα θελα να μακρηγορησω γι αυτό θα περιοριστω σε λίγες λέξεις.... "Δεν ξέρουν τι θέλουν", πρώτον.. Δεύτερον, λόγω του γεγονότος ότι ήταν ανωριμες και με απωθημενα από προηγούμενες δεκαετίες και τους δόθηκε ξαφνικά ελευθερία και προνόμια δεν είχαν το μυαλό πως να τα αξιοποιήσουν συνετα... Γι αυτό καταλήγουν, συνεχώς, σε λάθος επιλογές και μετά τους φταιει το σύμπαν γι αυτό.. Πιο μεγάλο " φιάσκο " από την, προπαγανδιζομενη, ισότητα μεταξύ ανδρών και γυναικών δεν υπήρξε ποτέ! Κατέστρεψε και καταστρέφει κόσμο και σχέσεις! Οι γυναίκες είναι ισότιμες με τους άνδρες, έχουν ίσα δικαιώματα όσον αφορά την καριέρα και τη μόρφωση, αλλά Δεν είναι άντρες! Δεν είναι ίδιες με τους άντρες ! , πως να το κάνουμε;

----------


## Mriya

Κάπου τα έχεις μπερδέψει... Από τη μία λες ότι είναι ισότιμες, κι από την άλλη μιλάς για φιάσκο προπαγανδιζόμενης ισότητας... 
Ποιος σου είπε ότι το κίνημα του φεμινισμού λέει ότι οι γυναίκες είναι ίδιες με τους άντρες; Άλλο ίσος, άλλος ίδιος.

*ίδιος -ία -ον*
που χαρακτηρίζει με ιδιαίτερο τρόπο ένα άτομο, ανήκει σε αυτό ή προέρχεται από αυτό, δικός, προσωπικός
ιδία δαπάνη (με προσωπική δαπάνη)
όμοιος

*ίσος, -η, -ο*
που έχει τις ίδιες διαστάσεις ή το ίδιο μέγεθος
που έχει την ίδια ποσότητα
που έχει την ίδια αξία (οικονομική ή άλλη)
που έχει τα ίδια δικαιώματα

Δε θα αναλύσω εδώ τι λέει το κίνημα του φεμινισμού, αλλά εδώ βλέπω περισσότερους άντρες να τους φταίει το σύμπαν που δε βρίσκουν γυναίκα, παρά το αντίθετο. Ναι, αν μια γυναίκα έχει επιλογές, τότε για ποιο λόγο να επιλέξει κάποιον που την υποτιμά και πιστεύει ότι η θέση της βρίσκεται στην κουζίνα, στο σπίτι και ότι υπάρχει μόνο ως σεξουαλικό αντικείμενο και αναπαραγωγική μηχανή; Ή κάποιον που θα την κρίνει για τις προηγούμενες σχέσεις της ή για τον αριθμό των συντρόφων της και θα της κολλάει ταμπελίτσες;
Αν, όπως έγραψες, πιστεύεις στην ισότητα, τότε ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά σου με το φεμινισμό και με την ανεξαρτησία και την απόκτηση ίσων δικαιωμάτων με τους άντρες των γυναικών;
Και για ποιο λόγο η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία όσων αντρών παραπονιούνται ότι δε βρίσκουν γυναίκα υποτιμούν το γυναικείο φύλο με χαρακτηρισμούς όπως "ψωνισμένες", "π@τ@νες" (είτε επειδή τους απορρίπτουν είτε επειδή έχουν συντρόφους περισσότερους απ' ό,τι αντέχετε να ακούσετε) ή αναπαράγουν διαρκώς την καραμέλα "δε θέλουν εμένα που δεν έχω εμφάνιση μοντέλου αλλά είμαι καλό παιδί και προτιμούν κάποιον κούκλο και αλήτη με σούπερ αμάξι και εμένα με έχουν μόνο για φίλο"; Έχετε ποτέ αναρωτηθεί αν αυτοί ακριβώς είναι οι λόγοι που δε βρίσκετε κοπέλα;

Εσείς θα πλησιάζατε ή θα κάνατε σχέση με μια γυναίκα που λέει ότι όλοι οι άντρες είναι μ@λ@κες, άχρηστοι, ανίκανοι και άλλα τέτοια "ωραία";
Και προσοχή, δε λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν γυναίκες που δεν το λένε αυτό. Τα ίδια ακριβώς με εσάς από την αντίθετη πλευρά. Απογοητευτήκαμε μια, δυο, τρεις φορές και από τότε βάλαμε όλους τους άντρες και όλες τις γυναίκες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι και κολλήσαμε ταμπελάκια, χωρίς όμως να ψάχνουμε το ΓΙΑΤΙ ελκόμαστε από τον ίδιο τύπο ανθρώπου κάθε φορά και καταλήγουμε να πληγωνόμαστε.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν το προεξοφλώ αλλά πάντα υπάρχει αυτή η πιθανότητα και οφείλω να προστατέψω τον εαυτό μου, άλλωστε το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ ανδρός σοφού..ρά;



Αναρωτιεμαι γιατι λεει ουκ ανδρος ? η γυναικα ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα σφαλλει εις διπλουν ?

----------


## ΧρήστοςΜπ94

Καλημέρα σας, είμαι ο Χρήστος και μένω στα Τίρανα της Αλβανίας για 12 χρόνια αφού έφυγα από την Ελλάδα εν καιρώ κρίσης. Όσον αφορά τις γνωριμίες και τις σχέσεις η κατάσταση είναι τραγική έως και χειρότερη, επειδή οι περισσότερες γυναίκες και κοπέλες στην Αλβανία κοιτάνε το χρήμα λόγω της φτώχειας που βίωσε ο λαός στο μεταίχμιο της ιστορίας, της άσχημης οικονομικής κατάστασης στην παρούσα φάση μια της κάθε μορφής βίας που δεχόταν οι γυναίκες από την κοινωνία. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που γνώρισα μερικές γυναίκες, οι οποίες έγιναν αντικείμενο βίας από τους συντρόφους τους μιας και η κοινωνία που ζω είναι σεξιστική και φτωχή. Για αυτό καταλήγουν να κοιτάνε το χρήμα. Έτσι είναι η Αλβανία, τί να κάνουμε δηλαδή;!

----------

